# I have a little money to spend!



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay,

Here I go again.

I have 3 grandkids coming in Mid July. I think they will want to run trains.

I have worked on the railroad and build some new structures including Pola Rio Grande Water tank, Coaling Tower, Piko buildings, some Colorado Structures buildings, about 25 in total.

I would like to invite some knowledgeable person to spend a day or two with me and teach me how to light these buildings along with 3 bachmann coaches before the grand kids come.

I have money to pay for any parts needed and I would also be willing to pay for a night or two in th Shelton Inn.

There are great things to see here. We are near the Olympic National Park. Mount Rainier is close by. The ocean beaches are only a short distance away. 

You could combine a vacation in the Shelton area with a little work on the railroad.

I personally have no idea even where to start in lighting these buildings so any help would be appreciated. 

There must be someone somewhere close who would be willing to help for a day or two.

John


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

This is the quick and easy way to go.

Model Power Easy Lighting


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Those look interesting.

Do they have to be plugged in to a power source or do they run on batteries?

How long would they last?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The peel and stick lights need hooked to a power source.

Some folks use Malibu lights.

I've been using cheap solar lights.









Big Lots has square ones this year for $2ea. Simplifies the hole cutting


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Mik, are you just putting the solar cell behind a window? I never thought of doing that. How well does it work. I'll have to give that a try. I've been thinking of cutting a hole in the roofs of my buildings for the solar cell lights, but I just didn't think it would look good. This would be easy to try and won't damage the building. 
Thanks, Bob


----------

